# muffuletta



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Every time I make this, I think of the movie from Louisiana (can’t remember
the name of the movie) The guy says, “my wife is not much to look at,
but she makes a great muffuletta. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Every time I make this, I think of the movie from Louisiana (can’t remember
> the name of the movie) The guy says, “my wife is not much to look at,
> but she makes a great muffuletta. :biggrin2:


It's like the song "If you want to be happy" for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife. So for my personal point of view, get an ugly girl to marry you.
I saw your wife the other day, man, she's ugly. . .
But she sure can cook!
(Paraphrased) No offense intended to the cook.:biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> It's like the song "If you want to be happy" for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife. So for my personal point of view, get an ugly girl to marry you.
> I saw your wife the other day, man, she's ugly. . .
> But she sure can cook!
> (Paraphrased) No offense intended to the cook.:biggrin2:


No offense taken’ :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Are you putting Boscoli olive mix in that? Curious, doesn't look like it to me.

BTW love that song.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I put in cooked cauliflower, green olives, Kalamata olives, pimentos, pickles,
Pecchini (sp?) peppers, chopped red onion, canola oil, little bit of olive oil,
and a dash of vinegar. 

What is Biscoli olive mix?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that to put on a sandwich or to eat like antipasto?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I put in cooked cauliflower, green olives, Kalamata olives, pimentos, pickles,
> Pecchini (sp?) peppers, chopped red onion, canola oil, little bit of olive oil,
> and a dash of vinegar.
> 
> What is Biscoli olive mix?


Boscoli Olive Salad actually









Pecchini? Do you mean Pepperoncini? I buy in quarts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That DOES look goooood. This I will have to try. Speaking of olives, about once a week we get an antipasto salad from a Greek Restaurant across town. There are black olives with the seeds in them, in the salad, but they taste like green olives. Anyone have a clue what these olives are? I really don't like the ripe olives.

I wish I could find the Boscoli Olive Salad, I would be on that like a duck on a June Bug. lol that looks really good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, pepperonicni.. I put in lots of kalamata and green olives olives
that are stuffed with pimentos.

Niki...The muffuletta mix is for sandwiches, however, you can eat it
as is, or put a couple of spoonfuls on lettuce for a salad, or in antipasto.
(In full disclosure - the head guy ate a bowl of it last night. :biggrin2: )

How to make a Muffuletta ...

Get a big roll or hero and smear each side with a little mayo (mayo is optional)
put on your favorite cold cuts and cheese.
Then put on some muffuletta mix on top of the cold cuts and cheese.
Wrap sammich in aluminum foil and place in hot oven and
Bake for 12 to 15 minutes...it’s unbelievably delicious. 

Of course when I make it, I’ll post it! :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I wish I could find the Boscoli Olive Salad, I would be on that like a duck on a June Bug. lol that looks really good.


Big Jim, I noticed when I searched the picture that there are other brands on the market. Also noticed that Walmart has it. Probably on the website I don't know about in the store. Don't go there much and haven't looked for it there. It ain't cheap BTW.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> That DOES look goooood. This I will have to try. Speaking of olives, about once a week we get an antipasto salad from a Greek Restaurant across town. There are black olives with the seeds in them, in the salad, but they taste like green olives. Anyone have a clue what these olives are? I really don't like the ripe olives.
> 
> I wish I could find the Boscoli Olive Salad, I would be on that like a duck on a June Bug. lol that looks really good.


Jim, I think it’s kalamata olives. Do they look like this pic?
I buy them without the pits. I put them in our salads all the time. 
They’re in my Muffuletta mix too...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Big Jim, I noticed when I searched the picture that there are other brands on the market. Also noticed that Walmart has it. Probably on the website I don't know about in the store. Don't go there much and haven't looked for it there. It ain't cheap BTW.


Wooley, why aren’t you making your own? 
Read the ingredients on the label...how many
different olives are in there?

That’s how I made my own muffuletta mix, my son
brought me back a big jar of it from Louisiana, ever
since I make my own.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well Two Knots, I haven't checked olive prices lately and only know one store to get them by the pound. But I'm pretty sure I can buy it cheaper than making it. Don't eat much of it anyway. Last I bought was a couple years ago after getting involved in a muffuletta thread at WWZ.

Just checked, making it has become an option looks like. That store also had Boscoli Olive Salad but doesn't anymore. Now it's happening again, I've got to find some, lots of other stuff on my plate too.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, I think it’s kalamata olives. Do they look like this pic?
> I buy them without the pits. I put them in our salads all the time.
> They’re in my Muffuletta mix too...


Yep, that's them, I appreciate it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim...
I hope you can find them by the pound...make sure you buy pitless,
they’ll weigh less. 
I’m sure you can buy them in a jar as well...

The Greek salad that you buy, what’s in it, besides lettuce and tomatoes?

Feta cheese, kalamata olives, red onion, rice stuffed olive leaves?
Anything else? ...I make it sometimes...the dressing is extra virgin olive oil,
Red wine Vinegar, a splash of honey and oregano.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Feta cheese. Something else that has become scarce around here. I used to get 2 lb. blocks at Sam's Club. Put it in a 10% brine and stuck it in the frig. It kept well that way.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim...
> I hope you can find them by the pound...make sure you buy pitless,
> they’ll weigh less.
> I’m sure you can buy them in a jar as well...
> ...


I was eating the salad as I read your post. :smile: The only thing it doesn't have in the salad is the rice stuffed olive leaves. I have tried rice stuffed grape leaves but I didn't much care for them, I haven't tried the stuffed olive leaves yet. This salad has all you mentioned plus several different kinds of cheese, deli ham, pepperoni, hard salami, salad peppers and cucumber slices. They also give us fresh hot bread sticks. The salad is so large Judy and I both can make a meal of one of them. I couldn't hold all of mine this time.

I most times have extra virgin olive oil and Red wine Vinegar as I did today. I haven't tried it with the oregano and honey but next time I sure will, that does sound good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I was eating the salad as I read your post. :smile: The only thing it doesn't have in the salad is the rice stuffed olive leaves. I have tried rice stuffed grape leaves but I didn't much care for them, I haven't tried the stuffed olive leaves yet. This salad has all you mentioned plus several different kinds of cheese, deli ham, pepperoni, hard salami, salad peppers and cucumber slices. They also give us fresh hot bread sticks. The salad is so large Judy and I both can make a meal of one of them. I couldn't hold all of mine this time.
> 
> I most times have extra virgin olive oil and Red wine Vinegar as I did today. I haven't tried it with the oregano and honey but next time I sure will, that does sound good.


Correction, I meant rice stuffed grape leaves...
Jim, Your salad sounds more like a Cobb salad...
A cob salad also has avacado slices and bacon and hard boiled eggs,
Also blue cheese...
The reason I said oregano is you cause you said it was a Greek salad, 
Greeks use a lot of oregano.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Muffuletta for lunch...

After you cut your bread in half lengthwise- scoop out some bread from the center 
and apply mayo or mustard and fill the well with the muffuletta mix.
On the other side - again smear more mayo on. Then apply your cold cuts
and cheese. Take the cold cut side and put it on top of the muffuletta side.

Flip over cut in half and wrap on foil and heat in oven or toaster oven.

This is my half...I ate half of it...the head guy ate ALL of his, and is currently
Eyeing up my other half. :biggrin2:

If Jussie smellit had gotten one of these foot long fragrant super hero’s
he would have ran fast all the way home to eat it, thus avoiding the racist, homophobic,
right wing MAGA lovin’ thugs that beat him up!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Muffuletta for lunch...
> 
> After you cut your bread in half lengthwise- scoop out some bread from the center
> and apply mayo or mustard and fill the well with the muffuletta mix.
> ...


Oh WOW, that looks absolutely fantastic, I can see why the head Knot was eyeballing your other half. Just looking at it got me to droolin so hard I like to have slid out of my chair. I have that saved to my recipe now, we have got to try that for sure.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Correction, I meant rice stuffed grape leaves...
> Jim, Your salad sounds more like a Cobb salad...
> A cob salad also has avacado slices and bacon and hard boiled eggs,
> Also blue cheese...
> ...


I'm so confused. Are you saying Big Jim's Greek salad sounds like a Cobb salad? We must have a different Cobb salad in the West.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> I'm so confused. Are you saying Big Jim's Greek salad sounds like a Cobb salad? We must have a different Cobb salad in the West.


Actually the salad we get from the Greek restaurant isn't like the cobb salad we get from other places. In the antipasto salad the cheese and meats are sliced in strips and a lot of it. It has the good olives, small tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce and a few other types of leafy stuff, salad peppers. They will give us what ever type of salad dressing we want. They make their own dressing so we usually get the good chunky blue cheese for Judy and I make my own olive oil red wine vinegar. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I'm so confused. Are you saying Big Jim's Greek salad sounds like a Cobb salad? We must have a different Cobb salad in the West.


This is the Cobb salad I make...it’s so good that I actually no longer
order it out.

Mixed salad greens ( mostly red leaf lettuce)
Sliced cucumber
Cherry tomatoes
Thin sliced red onion

Then on top of the lettuce :
rolled turkey breast
rolled Swiss cheese
rolled Genoa salami
Avocado, sliced
Blue cheese chunks
Crispy fried bacon, chopped
Sliced hard boiled eggs
Kalamata olives
Croutons
Salt and pepper to taste

Any dressing of your choice, we like ranch dressing.
You can substitute rolled ham in place of the turkey
or use both turkey and ham. :smile:
Also, you can eliminate the Genoa salami.

tell me Niki, what’s in your Cobb salad?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> This is the Cobb salad I make...it’s so good that I actually no longer
> order it out.
> 
> Mixed salad greens ( mostly red leaf lettuce)
> ...


The only things the salad we get doesn't have in it is, rolled turkey breast
Avocado
Blue cheese chunks
fried bacon
Sliced hard boiled eggs

The cobb salad we get does have all of the things you listed, except the olives.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well all that stuff sounds good to me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Loop esp lappin


Two Knots said:


> This is the Cobb salad I make...it’s so good that I actually no longer
> order it out.
> 
> Mixed salad greens ( mostly red leaf lettuce)
> ...


Basically, chicken, hardboiled eggs bacon & blue cheese, all on lettuce. But, I was wondering about the avocado. Maybe I've only had it at Denny's or in a pre-packaged deli item & the avocado wouldn't last. Although, I like it, my restaurant tastes go more to Persian kebab, Chinese, Japanese, Mexican & Indian. They don't serve Cobb salad.:wink2:

Yours sounds great.


----------

